# PA to VA Reciprocity (again?)



## Cal911 (Aug 30, 2012)

Here's the story. I'll let you be the judge of it.

I've held my (Pennsylvania) EMT-B certification since I was 16 years old, for 7 years now and it's never expired. The family hit some hard times in 2010 and I went to live with my Grandmother in VA. So I could keep volunteering as an EMT I took the reciprocity. I got the card, etc.

The following year the family stabilized again and I moved back to PA. I did my con-ed credits for my PA cert, honestly forgot about the VA one, and joined the Air Force.

So when I got back from basic training and tech school I realized that my PA EMT was fine (in fact I was sent a new card because it renewed) however my VA EMT had expired because I had forgotten it's con-ed. 

Fast forward. I'm now stationed in VA by the Air Force. I want to apply for reciprocity again but they wont let me, there's some sort of time limit or some crap. Which causes other problems.

I'm in a Paramedic class in Virginia Beach and since I have PA EMT instead of VA EMT (PA was fine for the school) they are not sure I can test for EMT-Enhanced level at the end of the semester.

So I need to get my VA EMT back. Anyone know anything about this time limit? What I need to do? Any help???


----------



## MrJones (Aug 30, 2012)

Here ya go



> EMTs for the state and district listed below can transfer their certification directly to Virginia with written permission from the Office of EMS. No test is required for EMT reciprocity.
> 
> District of Columbia
> Pennsylvania



In other words, forget that you used to be licensed in VA and ask permission to reciprocate based on your current PA certification.


You're welcome.


----------



## Cal911 (Aug 31, 2012)

firstshirt said:


> In other words, forget that you used to be licensed in VA and ask permission to reciprocate based on your current PA certification.
> You're welcome.



Yeah I tried that and they gave me some BS answer 



> The re-entry period for all providers is two years.  Once you have passed the re-entry period it may be possible for you to transfer your Pennsylvania certification back into Virginia.  Theoretically you may only apply for reciprocity once, but if your certification is out of re-entry it may be possible to come back into the state with a current certificate.  Your Virginia certification expired on April 30, 2011 and your re-entry period ends April 30, 2013.  Your certification stays in re-entry for two years after the April expiration date.  While you are in re-entry, you may take Virginia approved continuing education courses in order to update your certificate.  You will also be required to take a Virginia recertification exam in order to update your certificate.   The number of continuing education hours that are required for your level is 36.  Continuing education courses may be taken online and your Regional EMS Council can assist you with locations of courses and test sites in your area.



I can't wait for April. It's almost like VA doesn't want their citizens to be EMT's. Whats up with this primitive re-entry BS???

I need a plan B and fast


----------



## MrJones (Aug 31, 2012)

Based on that, it certainly doesn't appear that there _is_ a plan B aside from CE and retest. Good luck, though.


----------



## Cal911 (Aug 31, 2012)

No it doesn't, but at the same time the answer is entirely unacceptable. I'm testing for EMT enhanced in 2 months, and I'm in paramedic school now. I can't wait until April. 

I'm going to write the Governor and Representative, fat chance it'll change VA's *** backwards laws but I suppose it's worth a long shot.


----------



## FireMedic87 (Oct 10, 2012)

*Solution*

Having dealt with OEMS many times, I do have one half-assed solution for you. You're in a medic program, which means you are continuing your education, and you're doing it in Virginia. So, talk to your program director, get CE's for the coursework you've done, and go through your re-entry process. It sucks, it's awful, but you really don't have a choice. Getting OEMS to do anything is like asking molasses to go faster through the snow, good luck.


----------



## 18G (Oct 10, 2012)

It's my understanding that for re-entry in VA you have to take the written and practical test. We have that issue at work were people leave their VA expire and now they are boo-hooing because they have to re-test to get it back.


----------



## Cal911 (Oct 10, 2012)

18G said:


> It's my understanding that for re-entry in VA you have to take the written and practical test. We have that issue at work were people leave their VA expire and now they are boo-hooing because they have to re-test to get it back.



Ain't no boo-hooing involved. The rest of us can't help that your state is *** backwards man. That re-entry stuff is crap. VA apparantly doesn't want their citizenry having EMT certs. That's fine, whatever.

Tell them all they need to is contact the Governor. Worked for me. :rofl:

Although I also administrate a political community. So might help to know how to play that game.


----------



## Cal911 (Oct 10, 2012)

FireMedic87 said:


> Having dealt with OEMS many times, I do have one half-assed solution for you. You're in a medic program, which means you are continuing your education, and you're doing it in Virginia. So, talk to your program director, get CE's for the coursework you've done, and go through your re-entry process. It sucks, it's awful, but you really don't have a choice. Getting OEMS to do anything is like asking molasses to go faster through the snow, good luck.



Thanks. What I ended up doing is contacting the Governor's office. They had a rep call me within a day to sort things out. Basically all they did was take all of my PA con-ed, which is still valid since my PA emt isn't due to renew until 2014, and rolled it up into a nice letter telling any EMS office to just let me test out. 

I haven't had time all with EMT-E finals and all, and then final testing for my career field in the military, but I plan to challenge it in 2 weeks or so.


----------



## bear8481 (May 13, 2013)

Actually I am running into something similar.. 

Just out of curiosity who in the Gov's office did you contact and maybe I can contact as well and have some luck.

Thanks


----------

